
Secret Backdoor in Some U.S. Phones Sent Data to China, Analysts Say - lladnar
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/16/us/politics/china-phones-software-security.html
======
dirkdk
Sorry to say I'm not surprised. Having multiple companies that suppply
hardware, os versions and applications doesn't help.

